# Cuban Chicken



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2002)

I got this from a friend of mine who was born in Cuba.

2 1/2 to 3 1/2 lb. chicken, cut up and skinned
1 stick butter
1/2 C. honey
3 or 4 bananas, sliced (not overly ripe)

Melt the butter, then add the honey. Add chicken pieces and cook for about 20 minutes turning the chicken at least 4 times.

Preheat oven to 250ºF.

Add sliced bananas to the skillet, cover, and bake for 45 minutes. If there is too much liquid at the end of baking, you can add 1/4 to 1/2 cup thin cream to make a sauce. Serve over plain rice. Serves 4.

She did say that a  cast iron skillet is the best for cooking this.


----------

